# mpix.com question



## Stacey (Nov 9, 2007)

I was going to order some pics thru mpix.com and was wondering if when I order them and I choose the size I want for them (like say 5x7 or 8x10) will it tell me that the pixels are wrong/off for that size and won't let me choose that? 

If that happens, do i just need to resize my pictures them to make them a bit larger? Or what should I do in that case?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never ordered from there...but I suggest that you crop and/or resize for the size & ratio of the prints you want...before you upload your images.


----------



## nossie (Nov 9, 2007)

Stacey I sent a square picture off to www.foto.com to be printed on a 40cm x 53cm poster with the intent of cutting away the excess on the top and bottom, instead they zoomed in without warning and cropped my square photo back to a rectangle. So if it matters then do as the Big Mike unit instructs and crop before uploading. Some sites allow cropping after uploading but I dunno about mpix coz I've never used them.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you send in a pic that is say 8x10 and tell them you're wanting a 5x7 it will show the image with a frame around it so that you can adjust where to crop.  I prefer to do all this before hand so that there's no surprises.  I'll go ahead and decide what dimensions I want, then crop it there myself with a 300dpi, save it, upload and print.  

As far as having an insufficient size, I'm not really sure, but I think that it will warn if the file size is too small for a decent print.  I always edit directly from the RAW file, so my 8x10 are about 3mb and 5x7 are about 1.5mb


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 9, 2007)

They will warn you if your file size is too small... absolutely.

Still, unless you are shooting with a very small megapixel camera, or have cropped them without mercy, you should be just fine on something as small as an 8x10.


----------

